# Corn Syrup Sub for Salt Water Taffy



## joyeux

Corn Syrup is traditionally used in Salt Water Taffy recipes, however I am wanting to bring a Salt Water Taffy to our

holiday guests that are following a no corn syrup regime.  I considered Agave and Maple syrup but not sure of the boiling points.

Any suggestions? I am also open to a completley new item, if anyone has an idea for helthier confections


----------



## chefpeon

http://www.food.com/recipe/homemade-corn-syrup-substitute-simple-syrup-74080

This is a link on how to make your own simple syrup to use as a substitute for corn syrup.


----------



## joyeux

Awesome!!Thank you chef! This recipe is for an Invert sugar and CAN be used as a substitute, I will definately try it!


----------



## petemccracken

Are you trying to avoid "corn syrup" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_syrup ) in general or just "high fructose Corn Syrup" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-fructose_corn_syrup ) ?

As I understand it, regular corn syrup is primarily glucose


----------



## joyeux

In general. As a graduated pastry cook, I was using it everywhere at school and at my externship, but those outside of the

pastry circle are demanding that this in particular be altered and there is no reasoning with them, so I don't want to say it can't be done,

even though I personally would put hfcs or corn syrup in anything before being confronted with this challenge!


----------



## petemccracken

Perhaps you can refer your clients to: http://www.karosyrup.com/products.html , which explains that "corn syrup" is NOT HFCS and actually does not contain any high fructose corn syrup?


----------



## emily gibson

Yes regular corn syrup is different than High Fructose corn syrup, but there is a food allergy against anything with fructose in it, so the difference between the two doesn't matter.  It's still bad. (I know from experience)  As for the people trying to avoid corn, it may not necessarily be about whether its high fructose or not.


----------

